# Quick 4 week cut



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Going to do a 4 week cut , going away in April

Pic taken just now


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Have fun bro 

1. Calculate a rough calorie/macronutrient breakdown here: IIFYM Calculator - a 500 calorie deficit is great. So if you maintain at 2500 calories, eat 2000.

1g of protein per lb, 0.33-0.45g fat per lb, rest into carbs is a good starting place.

2. Count your calories/macronutrients at Free Calorie Counter, Diet & Exercise Journal | MyFitnessPal.com - weigh your foods, account for everything including cooking oils, beverages etc.

3. Follow a weight training program (Yes! Women too, this does not make you look bulky, this is a silly misconception/myth). StrongLifts 5x5, ICF 5x5, Starting Strength - but for females obviously the progression will be slower in terms of strength so progress 50% slower each time. Example: If it says add 5lbs - add 2.5 instead.

4. Don't think you have to train 4-6x a week. 3 is plenty and gives you plenty of time to enjoy lifes pleasures and not burn yourself out fast. Cardio is OPTIONAL and not something you need to do, however for health benefits I'd recommend a little cardio 2-3x a week at a low/moderate intensity for 30-60 minutes.

5. Realise you don't need to give up your favourite foods, this is one that kills people fast - they think they need to eat "clean" and give up all their favourite foods. Obviously, a wholefood nutritious diet is what we want, but you can definitely still fit some of your favourite foods in each day without a problem. Ensure you get plenty of vegetables and a little fruit.

6. Weigh yourself but don't fret over it. Fitbit Official Site for Activity Trackers & More and TrendWeight is two places you can track your weight (daily). You enter it in fitbit and it displays on a graph at trendweight and shows you what weight loss/gain you are having - this gives you peace of mind. If you don't want to weigh daily - just weigh once every 1-2 weeks on the same day in the mornings after using the bathroom and hopefully within a few weeks you'll notice a downward trend.

7. The mirror is your friend, absolutely. This and measurements can be a great way (often better than the scale) to gauge progress. I advise you do all these steps.

8. Remember its a marathon, not a sprint, enjoy the journey.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Have fun bro
> 
> 1. Calculate a rough calorie/macronutrient breakdown here: IIFYM Calculator - a 500 calorie deficit is great. So if you maintain at 2500 calories, eat 2000.
> 
> ...


lol

Im just going to cut carbs if its OK with you.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah you've let yourself self go tbh. Just eat chicken and broccoli everyday mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah you've let yourself self go tbh. Just eat chicken and broccoli everyday mate.


Just shedding a few pounds of fat and water, 8/9% is fine for the beach.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Just shedding a few pounds of fat and water, 8/9% is fine for the beach.


You're about 22%bf there. After this cut you're going to be a fat mess.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

banzi said:


> Going to do a 4 week cut , going away in April
> 
> Pic taken just now


Are you 52? Think I have seen you say this somewhere before?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ajguy1243 said:


> Are you 52? Think I have seen you say this somewhere before?


50 in 4 months.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry but after all the sh1t you've dished out gotta make the most of the opportunity to give some back lol. Seriously though good luck


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd be doing a bit of DNP on a cut that short.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> I'd be doing a bit of DNP on a cut that short.


Dont need it mate, I will drop about 10-12lb in 4 weeks.

DNP is for people who cant diet.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Dont need it mate, I will drop about 10-12lb in 4 weeks.
> 
> DNP is for people who cant diet.


And stupid people.

Which I guess... applies to people who can't diet xD


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

fat ****, you need liposuction mate


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

DNP is for people that aren't instantly scaremongered by the horror stories of those that have suffered the backlash of irresponsible DNP use, and instead do their own research and realise that, like steroids, it's pretty safe if you use it properly. Granted, steroids are much less likely to kill you, but you're not gonna die using DNP unless you're a ****ing idiot. Darwinism at its finest


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

FelonE said:


> You're about 22%bf there. After this cut you're going to be a fat mess.


I hate going to the beach all, . . . . .chunky.

Lmfao!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Forgot to add to my last post as well - the notion that DNP is for people that don't know how to diet is one of complete ignorance. Your diet has to be more strict on DNP than it would otherwise. Only small amounts of complex carbs should be taken in at any given time and the intake kept steady throughout the day, and simple carbs avoided. Not unless you love walking around like the world is a sauna :laugh:



AlQaholic said:


> Not sure I'd put my faith in some bloke in his garage putting the correct amount in each pill lol
> 
> Play with fire


Maybe, but then if you're running it sensibly and you get one that's overdosed, it's still not gonna kill you as the chances of getting a tab that's insanely overdosed are nigh on impossible. So the bloke is supposed to be making a 125mg capsule, somehow accidentally uses double the powder (so you now have a 250mg cap, which ain't gonna kill anyone anyway) - you're telling me he's not gonna try and put it in the capsule and not notice the dramatic difference in volume, and that the filler he would have put aside for the capsule no longer fits? Come on now...

Either way you look at it, you're taking a gamble on the fact that you might be killed on the road by some idiot's mistake, doesn't stop a lot of us from driving every day.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> Forgot to add to my last post as well - the notion that DNP is for people that don't know how to diet is one of complete ignorance. Your diet has to be more strict on DNP than it would otherwise. Only small amounts of complex carbs should be taken in at any given time and the intake kept steady throughout the day, and simple carbs avoided. Not unless you love walking around like the world is a sauna :laugh:
> 
> Maybe, but then if you're running it sensibly and you get one that's overdosed, it's still not gonna kill you, barring a mistake of retarded proportions. In other words, the chances of it happening to any significant degree are very small. Don't even see how it'd happen in fact - so the bloke is supposed to be making a 125mg capsule, somehow accidentally uses double the powder (so you now have a 250mg cap, which ain't gonna kill anyone anyway) - you're telling me he's not gonna try and put it in the capsule and not notice the dramatic difference in volume, and that the filler he would have put aside for the capsule no longer fits? Come on now...
> 
> Either way you look at it, you're taking a gamble on the fact that you might be killed on the road by some idiot's mistake, doesn't stop a lot of us from driving every day.


You sell DNP, we get it.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> Going to do a 4 week cut , going away in April
> 
> Pic taken just now


If you're able to drop 12lbs I must be able to drop 30


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> You sell DNP, we get it.


Go on mate, four weeks, that's one tub, try out INAP's DNP, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> If you're able to drop 12lbs I must be able to drop 30


You almost always can drop way more than you think.

You can be stage ready and still drop 5lbs if you need to


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I said:


> Go on mate' date=' four weeks, that's one tub, try out INAP's DNP, you won't be disappointed![/quote']
> 
> I have a responsible job, Im not just lounging around in sweat pants, I wear a shirt and tie
> 
> ...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Food for today

05.30 cup of coffee

08.00 5 eggs scrambled some beans and one toast with benecol buttery.

Lunch will be 2 tins tuna with mayo in a wrap.

afternoon some chicken fillet

evening meal will be steak with some mushrooms and onions smothered in benecol buttery.

may have a bit more chicken later if hungry


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

banzi said:


> You almost always can drop way more than you think.
> 
> You can be stage ready and still drop 5lbs if you need to


Won't you get rebound loosing that much so quick?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

babyarm said:


> Won't you get rebound loosing that much so quick?


No, why would you?

Its only around 5lb of fat and the rest water.

Im not drastically reducing cals and then eating like a pig after, thats why people rebound.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Doing any cardio bud?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Doing any cardio bud?


No, not cardio as in additional stationary bike or machines.

I walk the dogs a few miles a day, I dont clas it as cardio though, its just life.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> Careful with the toast, moment on the lips but lifetime on the hips


I think I will be OK with one slice a day.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

not in bad shape for an old knacker .

what`s your stats ?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> not in bad shape for an old knacker .
> 
> what`s your stats ?


5'10 around 220 at the moment


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

looking great banzi

really well done and good luck for 4 week cut not that you will need it


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

banzi said:


> 5'10 around 220 at the moment


Reckon a bulk is more in order then..

Joking, joking


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Losing water already today due to the reduction in carbs

Cant stop slashing.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

banzi said:


> Losing water already today due to the reduction in carbs
> 
> Cant stop slashing.


If you do a low carb diet, how do you go about bringing carbs back in when you go ish your diet?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sen said:


> If you do a low carb diet, how do you go about bringing carbs back in when you go ish your diet?


Just start eating normally again.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

I love your simplistic views on diet training and bodybuilding in general, walking proof it works. Good luck, not that you'll need it.


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

In great shape.. To be able to shed 10-12 lbs in a month shows you know you body well. You may be turning 50 but your brain thinks your more like 35-40. Im 39 now, 40 coming soon. I find as im getting older, cutting isn't as easy as it used to be. I start to try and re-invent the wheel only to come back to the tried and true basics.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sledgehammer123 said:


> In great shape.. To be able to shed 10-12 lbs in a month shows you know you body well. You may be turning 50 but your brain thinks your more like 35-40. Im 39 now, 40 coming soon. *I find as im getting older, cutting isn't as easy as it used to be*. I start to try and re-invent the wheel only to come back to the tried and true basics.


Its simply a case of you are less active, I take it you are more muscular than when you were younger, if so then your BMR should be higher.

I dont believe in the "my metabolism is slowing down" theory.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

8 days in


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Its simply a case of you are less active, I take it you are more muscular than when you were younger, if so then your BMR should be higher.
> 
> I dont believe in the "my metabolism is slowing down" theory.


Agreed. I'm 37 and my metabolism is on fire permanently.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

banzi said:


> Losing water already today due to the reduction in carbs
> 
> Cant stop slashing.


Did you post the same thread about your style of dieting on here or just tm??

Can't find the link


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bail said:


> Did you post the same thread about your style of dieting on here or just tm??
> 
> Can't find the link


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/291433-quick-4-week-cut.html


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Sick sick.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

206lbs today

Lost 14lbs in just over 2 weeks.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

love u bby girl xo


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

14lb difference.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

not bad for a near 60 year old guy , well done :thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

banzi said:


> View attachment 169253
> 
> 
> 14lb difference.


whats your delt workout these days..looking a lot leaner.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Already posted this elsewhere but just to finish off this thread

Taken today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Already posted this elsewhere but just to finish off this thread
> 
> Taken today
> 
> View attachment 169951


Can you do a before/after side by side mate please


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

good job mate


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Can you do a before/after side by side mate please


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> View attachment 169952


Great work in 4 weeks


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

You put most the younger guys on here to shame mate. Well done


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Not bad. There may be one more competition left in you:thumbup1:


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Amazing, shows what a lifetime of learning how your body works can do when put into motion, great work mate:thumb:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

banzi said:


> View attachment 169952


Very very good work in that short amount of time! My turn next


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Not bad. There may be one more competition left in you:thumbup1:


maybe 2 , if Im going to compete i will do 2 late shows this year


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

banzi said:


> maybe 2 , if Im going to compete i will do 2 late shows this year


How long would you diet for a show?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mingster said:


> How long would you diet for a show?


I would do a 6 week hard diet and then cruise up to a show for another 5-6 weeks keeping an eye on the mirror while adding extra food to fill back out

I was always ready a couple weeks out back in the 90s


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

banzi said:


> I would do a 6 week hard diet and then cruise up to a show for another 5-6 weeks keeping an eye on the mirror while adding extra food to fill back out
> 
> I was always ready a couple weeks out back in the 90s


Wish you well.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Wish you well.


Cheers mate, I will log it all here if i decide.

Give away my identity in the process so better behave myself


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

For this cut did you follow that diet from getbig that you posted?

I'm going to start it on Friday, I've already put some of those foods into my fitness pal, it's such hard work to hit even 2000 calories from those food sources..


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> I would do a 6 week hard diet and then cruise up to a show for another 5-6 weeks keeping an eye on the mirror while adding extra food to fill back out
> 
> I was always ready a couple weeks out back in the 90s


So you'd cruise up to a show and that was it or would you diet hard again before doing the usual pre show ritual?

Interesting stuff.

Also, if you were to do a journal,would it be diet, training and AAS use? Oh, and the cardio(walking the dog...life!!)


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tom90 said:


> For this cut did you follow that diet from getbig that you posted?
> 
> I'm going to start it on Friday, I've already put some of those foods into my fitness pal, it's such hard work to hit even 2000 calories from those food sources..


foods are just up the thread mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> So you'd cruise up to a show and that was it or would you diet hard again before doing the usual pre show ritual?
> 
> Interesting stuff.
> 
> Also, if you were to do a journal,would it be diet, training and AAS use? Oh, and the cardio(walking the dog...life!!)


I would get my bodyfat where I wanted it a few weeks out, then just fine tune the diet, the longer you can keep in shape the skin gets tighter and you can see daily changes.

Nothing worse than dieting right up to the show.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> I would get my bodyfat where I wanted it a few weeks out, then just fine tune the diet, the longer you can keep in shape the skin gets tighter and you can see daily changes.
> 
> Nothing worse than dieting right up to the show.


How long can you hold contest shape whilst on the same dose AAS before you start to lose muscle mass instead of maintaining? I've always been interested in this but as a natty scum I obviously lose a fair whack before I cave in(probably cos I'm fatter than I think). 

Not as fat as the other natty on here for sure.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> How long can you hold contest shape whilst on the same dose AAS before you start to lose muscle mass instead of maintaining? I've always been interested in this but as a natty scum I obviously lose a fair whack before I cave in(probably cos I'm fatter than I think).
> 
> Not as fat as the other natty on here for sure.


just keep an eye on the mirror, the only issue can be susceptibility to colds and flu, being in a depleted state can cause you to pick up bugs.

Carb re-feed days can help stop the muscle loss.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

banzi said:


> Dont need it mate, I will drop about 10-12lb in 4 weeks.
> 
> DNP is for people who cant diet.


You mean like Ronnie Coleman for example?


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> And stupid people.
> 
> Which I guess... applies to people who can't diet xD


So mean and tough over the internet.

@DiggyV


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> You mean like Ronnie Coleman for example?


post a picture of your DNP shredded body or f*ck off.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

In for the smack addict pictures....


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

banzi said:


> 206lbs today
> 
> Lost 14lbs in just over 2 weeks.


Dude if you lost 14lbs in 2 weeks, i want your diet plan haha


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Dude if you lost 14lbs in 2 weeks, i want your diet plan haha


4 Eggs scrambled for Breakfast.

1kg of chicken a day with green veg.

If needed you can have 1 carb meal on the 4th day for a reload.

I think that is what I have seen posted before.


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

I said:


> DNP is for people that aren't instantly scaremongered by the horror stories of those that have suffered the backlash of irresponsible DNP use' date=' and instead do their own research and realise that, like steroids, it's pretty safe if you use it properly. Granted, steroids are much less likely to kill you, but you're not gonna die using DNP unless you're a ****ing idiot. Darwinism at its finest


Agreed, Im using DNP right now, have a great diet and Im getting amazing, AMAZING results. And Im not delufjyhtihiihihhiihhiihhiihhihiihhiihhiihhihiihihhiihhiihihihihihihhiihhiihihihihhiihhiihhiihhihiihhiihhiihhiihhihihihiihhiihihihihihihhiihhiihihihhihihiihhiihihihhiihihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihihihhiihhiihhihihihihiihhiihhihiihihhihiihhiihhiihihhihiihhiihhihiihhiihhiihhiihhihiihhihihiihhiihhiihihihihihhiihihihihihhihiihhiihihihihhihihiihhiihhihihihiihhiihhiihhiihhiihihhiihhiihhiihhihihiihhiihhihiihhihihiihhiihihihihihihhiihhihihiihihhihiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhihiihhiihhihiihihihihhiihhihihihihihihiihhihiihihihhiihhiihhiihihihihhihiihhiihihhiihhihiihhiihhiihhiihhihiihhiihhiihhihiihihhiihhihiihihihihihhiihhihihihihiihhiihhihiihhiihihhiihhiihhihiihihhihiihhiihhiihihhihiihhiihhiihhihihihiihhiihihihihihihhiihhiihihihhihihiihhiihhihiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihihhiihhiihihhiihihhiihhiihhiihhihiihihhiihhihiihihihihhiihhiihhiihihhihiihhiihhihiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhihiihhiihhihiihihihhiihhiihhihihihihiihhiihihihihihihihhiihhiihihhiihihhiihhiihhiihhihiihhiihhiihhiihhiihihhiihhiihhihihihiihhiihhihiihihihhiihhiihhiihihhiihihhiihhiihihihhihiihhiihhihihiihhiihhiihhiihhiihihihihhiihhiihhihihihiihhiihhihihiihihihhiihhiihihihihhihiihhiihhihiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihihihhiihhihiihihihhiihhiihhihiihihihihhiihhihiihhihiihihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihihhihiihhiihhiihhiihhihiihhiihhiihihihihhiihhiihihihihihhiihhiihhihiihihihhiihhiihihhiihhiihhiihhiihhihiihhiihhiihhihiihhiihhihiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihihhiihihhihiihhihiihhihihiihihhiihhiihihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihihihhiihhiihhihihihihiihhiihhihihiihihhiihhiihihihihihihhiihhiihhiihhiihihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihihhiihhiihhihiihhiihhiihhiihhihihiihhiihhihihihiihihihhiihhiihhiihhiihihhiihhihiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihihihhiihhiihhiihihihhiihhiihihhiihihihhiihhihihihihihihiihhiihihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihihhihiihhiihhihiihihihhiihhiihihihihhihiihhiihhiihhihihiihhiihhiihhihiihihhiihhiihhihiihhihiihhiihhiihihihihihhiihihhihihihihiihhiihihihihihihhiihhiihhiihhihiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihihhiihhiihhiihihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihihhiihhihiihihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihhiihihihhiihhiihihihihihihhiihhiihhihiihihihhiihhiihihihihihhiihhiihihhiihhiihhiihhihiihhiihi


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

banzi said:


> View attachment 169253
> 
> 
> 14lb difference.


your looking great mate

it gives me hope (at my age) :thumbup1:

enjoy your holiday when it comes 

cheers shaun


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> He's posted it several times tbf


Just hada quick flick through the 6 pages and i can see food mentioned once in post #24, that doesn't appear to me as several times.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Linderz said:


> 4 Eggs scrambled for Breakfast.
> 
> 1kg of chicken a day with green veg.
> 
> ...


Yeah post #24 but it says food for today. So im taking that was just food for that particular day.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Linderz said:


> 4 Eggs scrambled for Breakfast.
> 
> 1kg of chicken a day with green veg.
> 
> ...


That's the shiìttest most boring looking diet ever lol I'm sure @banzi doesn't eat just that? Looks like fcuk all protein too? Plus would be starving and no energy?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> That's the shiìttest most boring looking diet ever lol I'm sure @banzi doesn't eat just that? Looks like fcuk all protein too? Plus would be starving and no energy?


1kg of chicken and 4 eggs **** all protein mate? I thought it was a lot haha


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> That's the shiìttest most boring looking diet ever lol I'm sure @banzi doesn't eat just that? Looks like fcuk all protein too? Plus would be starving and no energy?


That's about 250g protein. It will yield results quicker than any other diet, and it's not for everyone.


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

I can see that IIFYM that BananaTony told you to adapt has served you good for a 100% natty brah.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Just hada quick flick through the 6 pages and i can see food mentioned once in post #24, that doesn't appear to me as several times.


Pretty much this



> Current diet
> 
> Monday to Thursday
> 
> ...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> That's about 250g protein. It will yield results quicker than any other diet, and it's not for everyone.


Oh I could imagine the fat loss would be rapid, but I would feel like shìt mentally and physically eating just that every day, plus have zero energy to work a manual 10 hour day plus training lol



banzi said:


> Pretty much this


Was gonna say mate, that diet looks much better lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> Steak every day, you must be loaded


aldi about £4 each.

I dont drink or smoke so yes, loaded.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

So Banzi, what's your macros? How much of a calorie deficit you running?  .

Not sure if you've seen musclefood have started doing macro friendly pizzas if that's your sort of thing


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

banzi said:


> post a picture of your DNP shredded body or f*ck off.


I'm above this ego thing, shame on you that are 50 and are still trapped on the "showing off" addiction.

I'm going to teach you a lesson about respect and I'm not replying the last part of your sentence.

Take note.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> I'm above this ego thing, shame on you that are 50 and are still trapped on the "showing off" addiction.
> 
> I'm going to teach you a lesson about respect and I'm not replying the last part of your sentence.
> 
> Take note.


Thought not you fat fk.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

banzi said:


> aldi about £4 each.
> 
> I dont drink or smoke so yes, loaded.


This I have it twice 6 days a week MF £3.30


----------

